# Router Table -Don’t Trust Router Base Screws



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

Do NOT trust the little 1/4” screws that came on your router to mount the tool to your plate. I had a router drop from the plate while using a large cabinet door bit. The large bit gouged a 2” by 1” deep hole in my calf. I was using a foot pedal to control the router and that is the leg that got tangled in the bit. Once I realized that the router had fallen, I tried to step away from the table, but that action kept my foot on the pedal longer. I now use over length screws and lock-tite. I also built a utility shelf in the front of my table to block the router from ever falling out towards the operator again.

This picture shows the three screws I’m talking about











This view shows the underside of the router screws, now with full thread engagement.


----------



## Tool Agnostic (Aug 13, 2017)

Ouch. I hope your leg heals quickly. 

Thank you for sharing those helpful safety suggestions. I particularly like the Loctite idea.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

I haven't had a motor drop out of the plate, but I have had them come loose.
I drilled and retaped all the holes to 8-28 to accept 3/4 and 1" screws.
I had a couple of routers that had metric screws - they now accept 8-28.
thanks for the word of warning !!


----------



## Dave McCann (Jun 21, 2020)

John Smith_inFL said:


> I haven't had a motor drop out of the plate, but I have had them come loose.
> I drilled and retaped all the holes to 8-28 to accept 3/4 and 1" screws.
> I had a couple of routers that had metric screws - they now accept 8-28.
> thanks for the word of warning !!


John,
You may have a typo  in the called out thread pitch; #8 by 32 and #8 by 36 are common sizes.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

yep - my error = 8-32 screws


----------



## DustyDan (Dec 21, 2020)

The accident was about 12 years ago and I was lucky to have nothing permanently damaged except for my reminder scar. Fought infection for months and almost ended up in hospital with the infection. I like to share the story each time I join a new forum. I never considered it a problem until after the chunk was removed from my leg. I figured that in this day of putting warning labels on ladders that a fall may cause serious injury that the router table assembly instructions would warn to use longer screws. I figured that the short ones must work since that was apparently what everyone used.


----------



## Roybrew (Nov 2, 2016)

Oh wow! Thanks for warning. I've got the same setup and I've been using the router table today. Never thought of that happening.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A good reason to have a router lift, that suckers going nowhere!


----------

